# My handsome hubby in his dress blues!



## frommrstomommy (Jun 7, 2013)

He's got an event tonight.. dropped him off and it was like pulling teeth to get him to let me snap a few curbside.. 5 pics and he tapped out. lol But here he is!




DSC_0167 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think it's possible for ANY man to look bad in those damned things.  Not that your hubby isn't handsome, mind you...


----------



## leighthal (Jun 8, 2013)

I feel for you. Why is it that our military men can face any horror thrown at them and then get bothered by a camera? I'd rather have all my teeth pulled than sit through the whining. I just recently tried to take photos of my retired hubby in his new Air Canada uniform. Painful!


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 8, 2013)

Hard charger. Semper Fi to you both. Thank him for his service for me. And from me to you, thanks for all your sacrifice as a military spouse.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, thanks to both of you for the sacrifices you make.

A man in uniform--yep, nothin' wrong with that, AT ALL.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)

I read the thread title as, "My Handsome Hubby in his Blue Dress"............:er:




Tell him 3 things for me:
_
Good shot!

Semper Fi!_

and...........


_
*Thank you!*_


----------



## Photographiend (Jun 8, 2013)

Your son looks just like him. Very handsome.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice shot. Thank him for his service!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jun 8, 2013)

Who is hotter?

All sizes | IMG_6648 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Who is hotter?
> 
> All sizes | IMG_6648 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



lol well we know who gets my vote =P


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 8, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Who is hotter?
> ...



Yeah, he wins for sure. lol


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 8, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...



not too shabby!! you win in the decorated department.. lol my poor hubs. though we should be pinning some new chevrons soon!!


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 8, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Dubaiian (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't even live in the States (I am British) but thank him for helping to keep the worlds looney's in check.  

Thats not a bad photo either.  

God bless you both.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 8, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



Thanks! Been a long time coming thanks to his MOS. lol


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Who is hotter?
> 
> All sizes | IMG_6648 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



He makes the panties drop so hard there is a crater!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Who is hotter?
> ...



the blues DO generally have that effect.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys make a great looking couple! And like many others here have said - please thank him for his service.


----------



## esselle (Jun 8, 2013)

It is a great photo and you must be so proud of him!


----------

